# Rheinberger Locos and Cars



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Every once in a while I come across "LGB compatible" cars that were manufactured by somebody called Klaus Rheinberger.
The "Official Guideto LGB" by Roth and Doggett lists a few of the Rheinberger cars but they elude that there were more than are listed in that guide.

I just came across a 4-page Rheinberger brochure full of Rheinberger products - don't know if all of these were actually ever made, but it was quite a selection including a few locos.


The brochure is on the database for download if any one is interested.

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3374&l=english


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

What is a shame is the narrow band of what was offered by EPL/LGB. Hopefully, Marklin, Piko, TrainLine45 et al fill in some holes.....


----------



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

The engines on that page are handmade brass models made by Magnus Höhne in very small batches 

cheers Joe


----------

